
Show HN: How many U.S. cities can you name? - iafisher
https://iafisher.com/projects/cities/usa
======
dalke
Enough that I got bored filling in places in Florida?

I tried to figure out the cut-off for "city". Sopchoppy, population < 500, was
there. It is, after all, legally a city.

Oddly, "Los Cerrillos, New Mexico" was there (I only knew it as "Cerrillos"
and had to look up the official name) with population < 300\. I say "odd"
because it's not a city, but a census-designated place.

Ahh, I see " Shorewood-Tower Hills-Harbert" \- another CDP - is also included,
so that's how they got there.

While Santa Fe's official name is "La Villa Real de la Santa Fe de San
Francisco de Asís" \- not accepted, even without the "í". ;)

Then again, neither is "City of Miami", the official name of Miami, FL.

And the unincorporated communities of Miami, NM and Miami, WV aren't included.
Which makes sense.

